# Wer hat Loki gespielt?



## l00p (28. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich überlege mir Logi zuzulegen.

Allerdings sind viele der Tests, die ich gelesen habe, eher durchschnittlich.

Da ich aber z. B. auch Dungeon Siege 3 gut fand und das ähnliche Wertungen bekommen hat, wollte ich doch mal die Meinung von jemandem hören, der einen ähnlichen Geschmack hat. 

Cheers!

l00p


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2011)

spiel ist nicht überragend, aber als hack&slay durchaus spielbar wenn man des genre mag, ist zummindest meine meinung zu loki 
vom grabbeltisch ist es durchaus von preisleistung her gutes game


----------



## l00p (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für das Statement, auch wenn die Worte nicht gerade aufbauend sind.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Glaub das gabs ma bei pcgames


----------

